# Castlevania Saturn Translation?



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 27, 2019)

I've always wanted to play the Sega Saturn version of SoTN, I've got a modchipped console, and a handful of games I play every now and again, but I don't speak Japanese. (Just English and a bit of German..)

I'd just play the PS1 version, but I haven't chipped my console yet, and I don't wanna deal with disc-swapping. 

So, I was just curious if anyone knows of an English-translated version that I could play on my Saturn.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2019)

Not yet. There is a Translation thread on romhacking.net you can follow.
https://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=15798.60

Not much progress, maybe the game gets translated in the future.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 28, 2019)

Oh, I see. Thank you!


----------

